# Film for Minolta Miniflex?????



## Karina Shutterfly (May 8, 2011)

Hi all, 
Im new to all this (TPF) so here goes.
I recently purchased a beautiful Minolta Miniflex and was hoping there is someone out there that can help me find film for it. 
Its a TLR from 1959 and takes *127 size Bluefire Murano 160* film
I found a great site Frugal Photographer but they are all out of stock and was hoping there is somewhere else in the world I could purchase some. 
Thanks
K


----------



## AUG19 (May 8, 2011)

Here you have it Karina..it isn't Bluefire Murano (never heard of that before) but it is 127

127 Film for vintage and collectibe cameras | Photo Supplies UK


----------



## Karina Shutterfly (May 8, 2011)

Thanks heaps Aug19, ordered and paid for. Will post some shots when I develop them.
Your a champion.


----------



## AUG19 (May 8, 2011)

Cool! go you!


----------

